# Free movie for tata sky customers



## Sparsh007 (Aug 22, 2007)

Gr8 news for tata sky customers
register here
*selfcare.tatasky.com/UserRegistration/jsp/html/index.jsf
and get a movie free
see site for more details


----------



## chinmay (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey thanks for that ! I did want to watch 'Ek Chalis Ki last Local' which is airing currently.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you guys know what are the terms and conditions of tatasky? I read somewhere that TATASKY it is looting their customers blindly and also their privacy. and people are unaware of it.


----------



## ashnik (Aug 24, 2007)

Is it true that on TATA SKY internet connection u can't use P2P softwares?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2007)

^^ TATA SKY internet Connection?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 24, 2007)

ashnik said:
			
		

> TATA SKY internet connection


 when did that happen   !! Guess u mean TATA Indicom rite ??...


----------



## chinmay (Aug 24, 2007)

They don't have internet service right now but they plan to introduce it in near future. I hope it won't be as crappy as TATA indicom.


----------



## assasin (Aug 24, 2007)

^^^  heard that in Jan 2007 from the tata sky ppl but the 'near future' hasnt come as of now and i dont xpect it to happen this yr.


----------



## chinmay (Aug 24, 2007)

I have been seeing it on TATA Indicom website since October 2006, I didn't expect either. But I heard they got the license already. So now its only a matter of time AFAIK


----------



## mustang (Aug 24, 2007)

What free,there is nothing free,they takes monthly payment for giving the tata sky service,these all are their facilities or tricks which holds the customers,   These all are the marketing tricks to attracts the non tata sky customer towards them.


----------



## chinmay (Aug 25, 2007)

Huh? Not that I am a TATA Sky fanboy but I really do like their service. They are giving away a free showcase movie to anyone who registers there (I know that showcase is hugely overpriced). But I don't see a glitch or trick there? And its for existing TATA Sky customers only.


----------

